# Perfect NATO Strap for Damasko Owners



## boomersooner

Hey all,

Like most people here I have been on the content hunt for the perfect NATO strap. I think I have finally found it. I purchased this from ToxicNATOs on Monday and it showed up this Wednesday morning! I purchased one from Terry at Toxic not too long ago for my Steinhart. When I bought my DA46 I knew exactly where I was going to get my NATOs from.

The hardware matches a Damasko case perfectly. Granted, so does the Damasko NATO but this offers a nice option for less $$ and other colors than black. You get the awesome looking hardware on these NATOs. This is where most NATO's fall short in my eyes. There aren't a ton of colors offered by Terry at Toxic but I am kinda plain Jane when it comes to NATOs.

On to the pictures! Gotta love the little presentation pack too! Nice little touch for sure. FWIW, shoot him an email if you see something you want that is not in stock. He will find you one! I guess these things fly off the shelves. BTW I am in no way affiliated with Toxic NATOs, just a really happy customer.


----------



## uvalaw2005

Awesome tip, thanks! I've also found the TimeFactors NATOs to be a good match, as well as Dagaz (though the most recent NATO from Dagaz appeared to have brushed, rather than blasted, hardware).


----------



## Dre

Agreed 100%, I learned of his straps from here. I absolutely love my grey one for my DA44. His latest instagram posts show kangaroo leather nato's with the same awesome hardware. I can think of a few watches I'd like to put on straps like that!


----------



## Hoppyjr

Most other NATO's use brushed hardware (Maratac, NatoStrapCo, Dagaz).

The Timefactors version of this NATO strap is only heat-sealed, whereas Toxic strap is both heat-sealed and stitched, for more durability.

Terry is a good guy and his straps are outstanding.

Also, ToxicNATO's are available in brushed finish or blasted, your choice.

If you search my prior posts, it becomes clear that I'm a big fan of NATO straps, so my opinion is based on lots of trial & error. While I'm not affiliated with the company, I do own many of the straps and I'm a friend of Terry (the owner).


----------



## uvalaw2005

I could swear I owned some Dagaz straps with blasted hardware, but for sure the last one I got was brushed finish, which disappointed me. Good to know about the more durable quality of the ToxicNATO, I just ordered a khaki one for my DA36. 

We definitely need those kangaroo straps with the blasted hardware. That would be amazing.


----------



## dhtjr

I'm sure there are many fine nato straps out there. But until I tried one from Toxic, I had pretty much given up on them for various reasons. But the Toxic straps are great material (not too thin, not too thick), superior hardware. I have 3 now. I will have to check the kangaroo straps.


----------



## Andy Chen

Would these Toxic straps slip easily on a Damasko? I bought Crown and Buckle and it was too thick to slip through well.


----------



## dhtjr

Andy Chen said:


> Would these Toxic straps slip easily on a Damasko? I bought Crown and Buckle and it was too thick to slip through well.


I think so. The lug space is pretty tight on the Damasko cases, but I think the Toxic straps will fit just fine. Obviously, if you have the standard Damasko steel, get the blasted hardware.


----------



## boomersooner

Andy Chen said:


> Would these Toxic straps slip easily on a Damasko? I bought Crown and Buckle and it was too thick to slip through well.


There is plenty of room with these straps!


----------



## Andy Chen

Thanks. Crown and Buckle is 1.25mm thick, while Toxic is 1.2mm.

I think 1.1mm or 1mm would be a better fit, though


----------



## uvalaw2005

FYI, Terry has some of the Roo straps for special order. He said for now they are brushed hardware only, but he'd like to add blasted if/when he carries them full-time.


----------



## blowfish89

I love my Toxicnatos as well.

Ordered a 20mm tan roo


----------



## dnslater

I have several straps from ToxicNATO's and the quality and service is outstanding. Hardware is a bit nicer than comparable brands I have purchased from in the past.


----------



## Lemon328i

Great straps! Terry is awesome with customer service too.


----------



## ehansen

Ditto for the Toxic Nato on Damasko


----------



## Nokie

Nice review. Looks great on your watch.


----------



## gom819

Awesome pics and review. Gonna have to check out these natos. Thanks guys!


----------



## ehansen

How about this one? (Damasko branded)

https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=DamaskoNylonStrap20


----------



## blowfish89

ehansen said:


> How about this one? (Damasko branded)
> 
> https://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.php?prod=DamaskoNylonStrap20
> 
> View attachment 7728666


I used to have that. I like the Toxic better (and it costs half).
The Damasko OEM nato is quite short in length (zero to tuck back in) and thicker than a regular nato. The hardware is also very broad.


----------



## birdynamnam

A simple Maratac can do the job too..

P1190967 by laurent, sur Flickr
;-)
IMHO


----------



## CM HUNTER

Looks great. Unfortunately NATO straps and Damasko's proprietary metal just doesn't mix. You can polish or buff out strap rash on any other watch, not with a Damasko. Really amazing that harder materials won't even threaten to mar a Damasko case, but a little nylon strap will.


----------



## BadTrainDriver

Thanks for this thread! I'm ordering a strap now!


----------



## boomersooner

CM HUNTER said:


> Looks great. Unfortunately NATO straps and Damasko's proprietary metal just doesn't mix. You can polish or buff out strap rash on any other watch, not with a Damasko. Really amazing that harder materials won't even threaten to mar a Damasko case, but a little nylon strap will.


Really?? I haven't had mine long but I pretty much wear it on a NATO all the time and haven't noticed any wear yet...Ill keep a close eye on it though.


----------



## Andy Chen

CM HUNTER said:


> Looks great. Unfortunately NATO straps and Damasko's proprietary metal just doesn't mix. You can polish or buff out strap rash on any other watch, not with a Damasko. Really amazing that harder materials won't even threaten to mar a Damasko case, but a little nylon strap will.


Hi, may I ask if the rash happens because particles get caught between strap and watch back, or is it directly due to the Nato strap itself?


----------



## kusaioyaji

CM HUNTER said:


> Looks great. Unfortunately NATO straps and Damasko's proprietary metal just doesn't mix. You can polish or buff out strap rash on any other watch, not with a Damasko. Really amazing that harder materials won't even threaten to mar a Damasko case, but a little nylon strap will.


Coincidentally, I've noticed a similar effect with NATO straps on the case back of my Tegimented Sinn U1...no gouges but the surface regularity has definitely been disturbed. I chalked this up to thinking that it was silica or porcelain particles getting stuck, so it is interesting that you have experienced an analogous phenomena?

However, I do not see the same thing with my DC66 with the same NATO straps, nor any on my DA37.


----------



## Andy Chen

kusaioyaji said:


> Coincidentally, I've noticed a similar effect with NATO straps on the case back of my Tegimented Sinn U1...no gouges but the surface regularity has definitely been disturbed. I chalked this up to thinking that it was silica or porcelain particles getting stuck, so it is interesting that you have experienced an analogous phenomena?
> 
> However, I do not see the same thing with my DC66 with the same NATO straps, nor any on my DA37.


So there is a chance that it might be due to particles caught between strap and caseback, rather than the nylon material causing the "rash"?


----------



## Mhutch

Just ordered a gray ToxicNATO strap from Terry for my DC 47 (Black). Love the pics in this thread! Awesome.


----------



## DesertDweller

I have a DA46 that I wore with an RAF style strap. I went desert camping one January and the fine desert dust was being kicked up by the wind. When I got home and cleaned my equipment, I noticed that the back of the watch case had several very tiny shiny areas, about the same size as a pin ...... The metal is not gouged, but there is clearly a difference in the finishing that was not there before I went camping. I surmised that some fine desert dust got caught between the strap and the case back and somehow "polished" the affected areas, making them shiny. I mostly keep the watch on the OEM band now.


----------



## Andy Chen

DesertDweller said:


> I have a DA46 that I wore with an RAF style strap. I went desert camping one January and the fine desert dust was being kicked up by the wind. When I got home and cleaned my equipment, I noticed that the back of the watch case had several very tiny shiny areas, about the same size as a pin ...... The metal is not gouged, but there is clearly a difference in the finishing that was not there before I went camping. I surmised that some fine desert dust got caught between the strap and the case back and somehow "polished" the affected areas, making them shiny. I mostly keep the watch on the OEM band now.


Thanks for sharing. I think the marring or rash is likely due to particles caught between strap and caseback.


----------



## David Woo

tan toxic nato:


----------



## Mhutch

^^ That looks amazing! Congrats!


----------



## whoa

I just ordered these for my da36 today!


















Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Wysie

CM HUNTER said:


> Looks great. Unfortunately NATO straps and Damasko's proprietary metal just doesn't mix. You can polish or buff out strap rash on any other watch, not with a Damasko. Really amazing that harder materials won't even threaten to mar a Damasko case, but a little nylon strap will.


I bought some helicopter tape off eBay, cut a rough circle and pasted it on the caseback .


----------



## Andy Chen

I bought a couple of Toxic straps for my two Damaskos. While I am able to squeeze them through between springbars and case, I prefer not to. I like my straps to slip through easily.

That said, Toxic straps are the BEST Nato straps I have bought (and I have tried many brands). So I am using the Toxic straps on my other watches.


----------



## Mhutch

Recently purchased a grey ToxicDUO strap.


----------



## fbones24

I have three toxic natos. Here is my DA47 on the khaki. It's a great combo.


----------



## globetrotta

whoa said:


> I just ordered these for my da36 today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Obviously the Khaki but is that olive drab or army green? Just picked up an army green bead blasted cant wait! Cheers


----------



## globetrotta

boomersooner said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Like most people here I have been on the content hunt for the perfect NATO strap. I think I have finally found it. I purchased this from ToxicNATOs on Monday and it showed up this Wednesday morning! I purchased one from Terry at Toxic not too long ago for my Steinhart. When I bought my DA46 I knew exactly where I was going to get my NATOs from.
> 
> The hardware matches a Damasko case perfectly. Granted, so does the Damasko NATO but this offers a nice option for less $$ and other colors than black. You get the awesome looking hardware on these NATOs. This is where most NATO's fall short in my eyes. There aren't a ton of colors offered by Terry at Toxic but I am kinda plain Jane when it comes to NATOs.
> 
> On to the pictures! Gotta love the little presentation pack too! Nice little touch for sure. FWIW, shoot him an email if you see something you want that is not in stock. He will find you one! I guess these things fly off the shelves. BTW I am in no way affiliated with Toxic NATOs, just a really happy customer.


Inspired me to pick up an army green bead blasted from ToxicNato for my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical...dealing with Terry is absolute pleasure and he gets my business based on product and service.

Thanks for the images it sealed the choice between drab olive or army green.


----------



## whoa

globetrotta said:


> Obviously the Khaki but is that olive drab or army green? Just picked up an army green bead blasted cant wait! Cheers


I think it's the olive! Couldn't really decide :-D

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## boomersooner

globetrotta said:


> Inspired me to pick up an army green bead blasted from ToxicNato for my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical...dealing with Terry is absolute pleasure and he gets my business based on product and service.
> 
> Thanks for the images it sealed the choice between drab olive or army green.


Thanks for the kind words! I have really enjoyed mine. I do not like my Damasko NATO at all so I am thinking about doing a little surgery on the buckles and swapping the Damasko buckle on the Toxic strap...


----------



## globetrotta

boomersooner said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I have really enjoyed mine. I do not like my Damasko NATO at all so I am thinking about doing a little surgery on the buckles and swapping the Damasko buckle on the Toxic strap...


Trying to decide between the Black on Black or Black with bead Blasted as next acquisition...this is an expensive hobby!














Anyone any thoughts as its going with my Hammy Khaki Mechanical which is bead blasted finish....so have vacillated back and forth today leaning towards the bead again...was thinking all back before....decisions decisions...thank God I don't have to do surgery.


----------



## chowmanfu

Hodinkee NATOS are cheap and have sand-blasted hardware. They look pretty good on my Damasko.


----------



## jon_huskisson

Bumping this thread rather than starting a new one.

I'm planning on picking up a couple of Natos for my DS30. My priority is the hardware matching the case, but of course I want the strap itself to be good quality.

Are Toxic Natos still considered the way to go 2 years on? From what I can tell from their website they come with brushed hardware as default; do they still do blasted hardware on request? Do people consider the seatbelt straps worth the 50% price increase over their standard Natos.

Any other brands now offering blasted hardware that are recommended by you fine folks?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson

jon_huskisson said:


> Are Toxic Natos still considered the way to go 2 years on? From what I can tell from their website they come with brushed hardware as default; do they still do blasted hardware on request?


Answering one of my own questions. Terry at Toxic NATO's has confirmed to me that he no longer sells blasted hardware due to lack of demand. He did, however, have 3 20mm army green straps with blasted hardware left; I've taken one, so now 2 left.

I'm still interested in up-to-date thoughts on NATO's for Damasko watches. Any other recommendations? Do any of the options with brushed hardware work well enough?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex

Maybe not perfect, but it somehow works for me (ZuluDiver from Watchgecko)...


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

jon_huskisson said:


> Answering one of my own questions. Terry at Toxic NATO's has confirmed to me that he no longer sells blasted hardware due to lack of demand. He did, however, have 3 20mm army green straps with blasted hardware left; I've taken one, so now 2 left.
> 
> I'm still interested in up-to-date thoughts on NATO's for Damasko watches. Any other recommendations? Do any of the options with brushed hardware work well enough?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Not cheap for those of us in the U.S., but Time Factors sells NATO/G10 straps w/bead blasted metal fittings (see Timefactors NATO Straps ).


----------



## jon_huskisson

stolen-gmt-master said:


> Not cheap for those of us in the U.S., but Time Factors sells NATO/G10 straps w/bead blasted metal fittings (see Timefactors NATO Straps ).


Thanks. I actually looked at those and tried to order, but they weren't taking orders at the time (think they were slammed with orders for 2 new watch models).

Significantly cheaper for those in the U.S. today than 2 days ago due to the pound tanking!

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jon_huskisson

stolen-gmt-master said:


> Not cheap for those of us in the U.S., but Time Factors sells NATO/G10 straps w/bead blasted metal fittings (see Timefactors NATO Straps ).


BTW any recommendation between their G10 and RAF styles?

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter

Mhutch said:


> Recently purchased a grey ToxicDUO strap.


Is that a Gila?

(Damasko Content)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

